# No tip.



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Picked up a guy and his wife at a hotel. He had the bell hop load up my car with all their luggage. I watched him hand the guy a five dollar bill. I drove them to the airport and unloaded all their luggage. Carried it over to the curb for them. No tip. Five hours later, checked the app. No tip. Guess Uber drivers just aren’t as Appreciated as much as bell hops.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Uber told riders a long time ago they did not have to tip. Hotels have never advertised a no-tipping policy to my knowledge.


----------



## theycrooks (May 6, 2019)

I pick up all broke college kids that tip squat. From now on they’re all getting 3-stars


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Everyone knows rideshare drivers make $120k/yr. No need to tip.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

It just takes another little piece of my heart every night.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I hope they watched the news last week. Maybe tips will be better, can't count on it.


----------

